# 05 Rear Facia - water mark removal



## SAXSAYS (Dec 28, 2010)

On the lower rear facia, right below the honeycomb insert, there are water marks/streaks where water from the honeycomb section "seeps" water from after a rain or after washing the car. Any ideas on how to remove these water marks?


----------

